# Vinyl plotter question



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to everything! I have a vinyl plotter and a heat press. My husband wants to make shirts for the fire department he is on and use a design that they drew out. My question is, can I scan a picture to my computer and then be able to cut it on the plotter? The program for my plotter is signcut x2 that came with the plotter and I have also bought corel x3 but not having to much luck on learning either one of them. If I can print my owe design will someone please tell me how?
Also, I am looking into bying a new printer/scanner. I have read that a Epson is the best to print your on transfers with. Can someone tell me which one would be the best. I have been looking at the Epson cx7400. Thank you, Donna


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

On the software end of it. As long as you can scan in the artwork (design) and separate it so that the cutter/plotter program can interpret it, you're golden. I don't know Corel so you'll have to play with it, or search the forums for Corel help. There are tons of people who use it, so you shouldn't have too much trouble.

Also, on the Epsons. They are amazing for color reproduction, but make sure that the papers you are planning on using are compatible/right etc. There are too many different transfer papers out there, so I'd research that on the forums as well. There are a few threads where people just listed the ones they loved/used the most, and my guess is they probably listed the printer too.

Sorry I'm not more help.

Good luck!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Donna...as to the vinyl cutting... that is a qualified yes..you can design, scan and cut _*graphic designs but not photographic images*_. You can cut around the outside of an image IF you have an optic eye or other accurate registration system

As to the all in one...if it use pigment ink you can use it BUT...you cannot get bulk system for an all in one.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Also, when you cut your design you will want to make sure the ediges are fairly clean. The plotter will cut any line, but it will take longer and look better if the edges are starightened and the curves are rounded.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Donna,

One of the problems with scanned images is the extraneous black pixels scattered throughout the scan. If these are not cleaned up well, the cutter can have a terrible time because it will likely attempt to cut each one as though it were an image component. Therefore, it is essential to clean up the scan and remove any of these "imperfections". This can be done fairly easily in Corel.

I have Corel 13 also, and Corel comes with a program called CorelTrace. Trace allows you to take the basic outline of an image, which is extremely useful for vinyl cuts. You can "trace" the image you import into Corel, then send it to the cutter in cutable form. For cutters to cut, images must be vectorized and not raster. A raster image is made up of many pixels. Look at a blown up .jpg and you'll get an idea of how a raster image is done. The vector image has very smooth lines. The image can be easily enlarged without the pixellation common to raster images. The cutter is able to follow these relatively smooth lines, unlike a raster image. 

With respect to your printer question, I would ask, "Are you printing for purposes of heat transfers of images?" A vinyl cut never requires a printed image unless you are heat pressing the actual vinyl. In this case a contour cut is helpful (where the cutter follows the outline of the image through an optical laser eye adjustment). For heat transfers using various transfer papers, the Epson is usually regarded the best printer. It usually has pigmented inks, which don't tend to run like the dye-based inks in most printers. Many Epsons can be used, from the economical 4-color C88 or C120 to the 6-color or 8-color Epsons.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

tandb18 said:


> Hi, I'm new to everything! I have a vinyl plotter and a heat press. My husband wants to make shirts for the fire department he is on and use a design that they drew out. My question is, can I scan a picture to my computer and then be able to cut it on the plotter? The program for my plotter is signcut x2 that came with the plotter and I have also bought corel x3 but not having to much luck on learning either one of them. If I can print my owe design will someone please tell me how?
> Also, I am looking into bying a new printer/scanner. I have read that a Epson is the best to print your on transfers with. Can someone tell me which one would be the best. I have been looking at the Epson cx7400. Thank you, Donna


You might try the US Cutter forum as they have both Corel and SignCut X2 subcatagories and people that use both daily. The short answer to your question if I understand it is NO. If you're using SignCut X2, then I doubt your cutter has contour capabilities. So that must mean you intend to cut the graphics in vinyl and press them. Which would mean your graphics need be a vector format prior to sending them to SignCut, which your scanner isn't likely to convert for you.

I don't believe CorelTrace to be suitable for the novice, so I suggest you scan your drawings as cleanly as you possibly can> go to www.vectormagic.com
and follow their instructions for converting your rastered (pixelated) image to a vector graphic>save the image in the EPS format>Import the Vector into Corel to size and make any other corrections you desire>Launch SignCut X2 from Corel using the Rocket Ship in the top righthand side of Corel's Toolbar> change orientation as desired, add weeding lines etc and cut. Remember to cut a heat application in mirror image. It may seem daunting at the moment, but soon you'll marvel at the ease in which you can work with both programs.

The advantage of Epson Printers is the pigmented ink for Ink Transfer purposes. The disadvantage to Epson printers is the pigmented ink has a propensity to clog the heads if not maintained properly and OEM cartridges are costly. Do your homework and more reading before making your printer commitment. In the past year Epson has taken steps to prevent third party ink suppliers from cutting into their very lucrative cartridge market. Some of the new Epson products are not receptive to ink cartridges other than Epson.


----------



## tandb18 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that reply to my help. You all gave great ideas and help.Donna


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

I was thinking about buying 32 inch vinyl cutter plus scanning 229.00 on E-bay. will i be able to scan any design and the cutter cut it right. i thought maybe use for T-shirt vinyl designs. as always best place to come to is this forum you people are the best when it comes to info. you outstanding people with all this experience have helped this dumb old man out many times and thats no kidding. this old man thanks you for your help with this matter. thank you so much for taking the time to help. loner


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

loner,
maybe start a new thread in the vinyl section with the name and see if anyone has any experience with it

but $229 for a 32" with optical eye gives me concern that it may not be reliable


----------

